# Where can I buy INGLOT from in Sydney?



## Exotica (Jun 10, 2009)

They had a counter at Parramatta last year but have now closed it down. Anyone know of any other INGLOT counters/stores? tia!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 10, 2009)

The Inglot website says they are at Bondi Junction, Chatswood and Kotara...

I think some of the Aussie girls have been to the one at Chatswood so I think it's still there...

INGLOT - Stores NSW


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 13, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I went to the Inglot in Westfield Chatswood last week - it's still there. First visit & purchase. Love their stuff & I'm going back!!!!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 12, 2010)

I think it's only Chatswood and Bondi Junction now unfortunately!


----------

